# Rabbits needing new homes.



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

just the one left now.

1 black self breeding doe. lionhead


pictures are also avaliable, can be delivered harrogate area or collected. 

thanks 
Jade


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

***updated***


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hope they find a good non breeding home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

crofty said:


> Hope they find a good non breeding home.


the doe may as shes a show/breeding rabbit. but the buck has never been used for breeding. just got the female to rehome now.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Why are you rehoming her free if she is good enough to be used for breeding?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

crofty said:


> Why are you rehoming her free if she is good enough to be used for breeding?


Bcos i dont do the lionheads anymore, and the people i know who breed/show lionheads dont speak to me now, so no1 will buy her off me!

alots going on in my life at the minute which means i cant care for all the rabbits.
also a reason for her being free to a good home, im not in any of it for the money so im not bothered as long as she goes to a good home thats all that matters.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hope you find a lovely home for her, Im sure with all the rabbit people on here and their connections they will be able to find her a lovely home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Hope you find a lovely home for her, Im sure with all the rabbit people on here and their connections they will be able to find her a lovely home.


Thanks hunny  
yeah i hope so, most of the bunny people are really nice, so we shall see what happens.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

It may help if you spay her first? Are you giving up breeding now then if you are having trouble? I can see if i can help find her a home, if you can take a pic that will help.

Trouble is alot of rescue people dont like helping breeders get rid of unwanted stock if they carry on breeding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

crofty said:


> It may help if you spay her first? Are you giving up breeding now then if you are having trouble? I can see if i can help find her a home, if you can take a pic that will help.
> 
> Trouble is alot of rescue people dont like helping breeders get rid of unwanted stock if they carry on breeding.


I'm not breeding anymore, i just hve my pets once morgana
and her baby are gone, just alot going on that meens I can't be with them all the time that I used to be and that's not fair
on them. I'm keeping four of the buns but they are pets anyway so had no itention of selling them. 
I don't know how to get them off my phone onto here, do u have a email
I can send one to? 
She's not unwanted stock just due to other things going on, I sold all my stock and spare hutches just have her and one of her babys to go now.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> I'm not breeding anymore, i just hve my pets once morgana
> and her baby are gone, just alot going on that meens I can't be with them all the time that I used to be and that's not fair
> on them. I'm keeping four of the buns but they are pets anyway so had no itention of selling them.
> I don't know how to get them off my phone onto here, do u have a email
> ...


Ok fair enough, yeh i'll pm you my email address and can help advertise her on the rescue site if you like? If you send me pics of them and a little bit about them temprement etc. Oh and have they had their vacc's?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thought people might like to see pics

Morgana










and her baby


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Crofty for putting up the pictures,


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

UPDATE! 


Just morgana left! 

Thanks


----------

